# how to find which port firefox is using.



## ahatechsupport (Aug 2, 2007)

There is a problem where users are runing firefox from a usb stick and bypassing the proxy. What do i need to do to find out which port is being used by firefox. 
IE is currently using port 8080


----------



## ahatechsupport (Aug 2, 2007)

hmm, am i not making myself clear? or this is too stupid of a question?


----------



## NeilF (Jun 6, 2008)

Web browsers establish outgoing connections on port 80 or 8080, but i suppose you know that and have just phrased your question confusingly


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It would help if you told us something about the environment. This sounds like a corporate network, pretty hard to believe they can't pretty simply block any Internet access.


----------



## spywiz (Jun 12, 2008)

ahatechsupport* Use WPEPro this will detect the packets send/recieved by any program your using and it will also detect the port/socket you need.

www.wpepro.net/download <----- click this link

P.S.
This program will be detected as a Trojan... coz it is a Trojan but this program will not harm your computer. This is a hacking tool. all hacking tools are trojan or a worm.


----------



## ahatechsupport (Aug 2, 2007)

spywiz said:


> ahatechsupport* Use WPEPro this will detect the packets send/recieved by any program your using and it will also detect the port/socket you need.
> 
> www.wpepro.net/download <----- click this link
> 
> ...


Thank you, the answer I was looking for. Any thing other then a trojan?


----------



## ahatechsupport (Aug 2, 2007)

johnwill said:


> It would help if you told us something about the environment. This sounds like a corporate network, pretty hard to believe they can't pretty simply block any Internet access.


Environment is 40 xp machines, connecting to windows 2003 server, ISA as a proxy server, IE is set to use port 8080 and proxy.
Firefox has been blocked by using the hash value in GPO, but only works for that version.
I need to find out how is firefox going around the proxy server. Setting firefox with proxy is not an option as a browser. 
One suggestion given to me was to find which port firefox is using, so It can be blocked on the firewall.


----------



## NeilF (Jun 6, 2008)

was reading this and rememberd this Post maybe it might be of use to you, Not a trojan 
http://forums.frontmotion.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=491


----------



## ahatechsupport (Aug 2, 2007)

NeilF said:


> was reading this and rememberd this Post maybe it might be of use to you, Not a trojan
> http://forums.frontmotion.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=491


Thank you, I ended up adding hash values for all Firefox versions (at least 50) to block it. ALthought, I will give this a look, and possibly try in next version.


----------

